# Staatliche Fischereiabgabe für den See Byglandsfjorden?



## fischi82

Hallo,
ich fahre im Juli diesen Jahres mit meiner Family nach Byglandsfjorden (Ferienhaus direkt am See Byglandsfjorden in der Nähe der Stadt Byglandsfjord). Würde da natürlich auch gerne angeln und bin mir trotz durchlesen der hier schon verfassten Reiseberichte etc. unschlüssig, ob ich für diesen See und die Otra eine "staatliche Fischereiabgabe" kaufen muss. In der Beschreibung zu dem Ferienhaus steht nur: "Angelschein nur für Gebirgsgewässer erforderlich". Heißt das nun es reicht ein "Angelerlaubnisschein"??? Da es da ja Forellen und Lachse gibt, wäre die "staatliche Fischereiabgabe" ja eigentlich fällig?
Da ich mich damit überhaupt nicht auskenne, wäre es super wenn mir jemand genau sagen könnte was ich nun alles benötige.
Vielen Dank dafür schon mal.


----------



## antonio

*AW: Staatliche Fischereiabgabe für den See Byglandsfjorden?*

wenn es ein lachsgewässer ist, ist das richtig mit der staatlichen abgabe.
den erlaubnisschein mußt du aber auch noch kaufen.
ob der see nun als lachsgewässer zählt erfährst du vor ort in der erlaubnisscheinausgabestelle, wenn dir jetzt hier keiner helfen kann.

antonio


----------



## fischi82

*AW: Staatliche Fischereiabgabe für den See Byglandsfjorden?*

Ja aber laut "Seeteufelfreund" vom 14.05.2010 gibt es die Staatliche Fischereiabgabe 2010 nur noch via Internet und das heißt ich müßte sie schon hier kaufen. Deswegen würde ich gern zu 100% wissen ob ich sie überhaupt in Byglandsfjorden benötige.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund

*AW: Staatliche Fischereiabgabe für den See Byglandsfjorden?*



fischi82 schrieb:


> Ja aber laut "Seeteufelfreund" vom 14.05.2010 gibt es die Staatliche Fischereiabgabe 2010 nur noch via Internet und das heißt ich müßte sie schon hier kaufen. Deswegen würde ich gern zu 100% wissen ob ich sie überhaupt in Byglandsfjorden benötige.




Hei,also die Otra ist ein offizieller Lachsfluss für den Du ,wenn Du dort Fischen willst,die staatliche Genehmigung brauchst.
siehe hier, einfach runterscrollen bis Du bei "Lakseelver i Vest Agder" bist,dort ist die Otra mit eingetragen.
Dazu kommt natürlich noch die Angelkarte für die Otra.

Die staatliche Fischereiabgabe benötigst Du,wenn Du auf Lachs und Meerforelle im Binnenland fischen willst.

Für die anderen Gewässer benötigst Du eine Tages - oder Wochenkarte des jeweiligen Gewässers.
Diese Karten bekommst Du in vielen Sportgeschäften,auch Tankstellen haben meist Karten für angrenzende Gewässer.
Aber da würde ich mal lieber den Vermieter fragen,wo Du in deinem Fall,für die Seen in deiner nähe eine Erlaubniskarte bekommst.


Hoffe Dir damit geholfen zu haben,sollten dennoch fragen sein
ruf einfach an .: 0047-96866386,ich helfe gerne weiter,soweit es meine Kenntnisse zulassen.

Gruss Martin

Der  STF  #6


----------



## fischi82

*AW: Staatliche Fischereiabgabe für den See Byglandsfjorden?*

Alles klar. Werde mir dann die staatliche Fischereiabgabe online kaufen. Den Angelerlaubnisschein werde ich bestimmt irgendwo im Städtchen Byglandsfjord bekommen.
Vielen Dank nochmal für die Erklärung.


----------



## Matzinger

*AW: Staatliche Fischereiabgabe für den See Byglandsfjorden?*



fischi82 schrieb:


> Alles klar. Werde mir dann die staatliche Fischereiabgabe online kaufen. Den Angelerlaubnisschein werde ich bestimmt irgendwo im Städtchen Byglandsfjord bekommen.
> Vielen Dank nochmal für die Erklärung.



Mahlzeit,

da ich selber in Byglandsfjord war (Bericht muß hier noch irgendwo im Board sein), eine kurze Aufklärung:

Im Byglandsfjord gibt es KEINE Lachse im eigentlichen Sinne, somit handelt es sich um ein NORMALES Binnengewässer.
Die Lachse sind Binnenlachse von ca. 10 cm Größe.
Die Lachsstrecken der Otra findest Du unter www.otralax.no. Sehr günstige Lizenzen, aber mehr im Bericht.

Auf das Forellenangeln in der Otra kannst Du Dich schon freuen. Auch hier mehr im Bericht... . Nimm´Dendrobenas mit und kneife bitte den Widerhaken ab!!!!!!!! Erlaubnisschein kostet ca. 100 nKr/Woche. Erhältlich an allen Campingplätzen und in der Touriinfo in Evje.

Tight lines


Matzinger


----------



## fischi82

*AW: Staatliche Fischereiabgabe für den See Byglandsfjorden?*



Matzinger schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> da ich selber in Byglandsfjord war (Bericht muß hier noch irgendwo im Board sein), eine kurze Aufklärung:
> 
> Im Byglandsfjord gibt es KEINE Lachse im eigentlichen Sinne, somit handelt es sich um ein NORMALES Binnengewässer.
> Die Lachse sind Binnenlachse von ca. 10 cm Größe.
> Die Lachsstrecken der Otra findest Du unter www.otralax.no. Sehr günstige Lizenzen, aber mehr im Bericht.
> 
> Auf das Forellenangeln in der Otra kannst Du Dich schon freuen. Auch hier mehr im Bericht... . Nimm´Dendrobenas mit und kneife bitte den Widerhaken ab!!!!!!!! Erlaubnisschein kostet ca. 100 nKr/Woche. Erhältlich an allen Campingplätzen und in der Touriinfo in Evje.
> 
> Tight lines
> 
> 
> Matzinger



Hallo,
langsam verliere ich wohl doch etwas den Überblick. Deinen Angelbericht (bzw. Reisebericht) hab ich mir schon mehrmals durchgelesen, doch anscheinend bin ich zu dämlich ihn zu verstehen was die Lizenzen angeht. Unser Haus liegt ja direkt an dem "See" Byglandsfjorden (das ist für mich das Gewässer was ca. von dem Städtchen Byglandsfjord bis ca. Reiarsfossen geht) oberhalb von Reiarsfossen und unterhalb von Byglandsfjord dachte ich fließt die Otra. Der See ist somit Teil der Otra. Seh ich das jetzt richtig oder nicht? |kopfkrat
Wo genau benötigt man denn nun diese staatliche Fischereiabgabe? Nur für den Fluss oder auch für den "See"? Die Forellen werden doch sicherlich auch in dem See sein? Ich hatte der Antwort von Seeteufelfreund das so entnommen, dass sobald ich Forellen angeln tue, ich die staatliche Abgabe leisten muß. 
Es tut mir echt leid wegen meiner blöden Fragerei aber umsonst kaufen möchte ich die Lizenz nun auch nicht. Wir werden höchstwahrscheinlich hauptsächlich mit dem Boot auf dem See rumschiffern und dort unser Glück versuchen. Aber auch der Fluß (Otra) steht auf dem Programm. Und ich möchte mich auch nicht unbedingt nur auf eine Fischart festlegen d.h. das was dranhängt (falls es groß genug ist) wird gefuttert. |supergri


----------



## Seeteufelfreund

*AW: Staatliche Fischereiabgabe für den See Byglandsfjorden?*



fischi82 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> langsam verliere ich wohl doch etwas den Überblick. Deinen Angelbericht (bzw. Reisebericht) hab ich mir schon mehrmals durchgelesen, doch anscheinend bin ich zu dämlich ihn zu verstehen was die Lizenzen angeht. Unser Haus liegt ja direkt an dem "See" Byglandsfjorden (das ist für mich das Gewässer was ca. von dem Städtchen Byglandsfjord bis ca. Reiarsfossen geht) oberhalb von Reiarsfossen und unterhalb von Byglandsfjord dachte ich fließt die Otra. Der See ist somit Teil der Otra. Seh ich das jetzt richtig oder nicht? |kopfkrat
> Wo genau benötigt man denn nun diese staatliche Fischereiabgabe? Nur für den Fluss oder auch für den "See"? Die Forellen werden doch sicherlich auch in dem See sein? Ich hatte der Antwort von Seeteufelfreund das so entnommen, dass sobald ich Forellen angeln tue, ich die staatliche Abgabe leisten muß.
> Es tut mir echt leid wegen meiner blöden Fragerei aber umsonst kaufen möchte ich die Lizenz nun auch nicht. Wir werden höchstwahrscheinlich hauptsächlich mit dem Boot auf dem See rumschiffern und dort unser Glück versuchen. Aber auch der Fluß (Otra) steht auf dem Programm. Und ich möchte mich auch nicht unbedingt nur auf eine Fischart festlegen d.h. das was dranhängt (falls es groß genug ist) wird gefuttert. |supergri




Also wie ich das sehe,fliesst die Otra oberhalb aber auch unterhalb deines Sees,dem Byglandsfjorden.
Da Ihr auch in der Otra fischen wollt,solltet Ihr Euch die staatliche Fischereiabgabe sowieso kaufen.
Somit biste eh auf der sicheren Seite,sollte der See mit zur 
Otra gehören. 
Das mit der zugehörigkeit ist meist ein kommunales Problem,selbiges habe ich hier in Rogaland auch.
Da gehören die Seen wodurch der eigentliche Lachsfluss fliesst nicht unter staatlicher kontrolle,sondern kosten nochmal extra.

Also Du hast hier die Otra Fiskelag und die Otra Laxfiskelag
,so wie es aussieht,teilen diese beiden sich einen grossteil des flusses.
Der Bereich der Otra Laxfiskelag geht von Kristiansand bis ortsgrenze Vennesla ( so wie ich es auf der Karte erkennen konnte.

Otra Fiskelag hingegen geht von Kilefjord nördlich bis Hartevatn,einem See nahe der Stadt Hovden.

Der Byglandsfjorden liegt somit im Bereich der Otra Fiskelag.
Pris for fiskekort:
 Dag  50  Veke 125 Sesong 250 NOK. Somit ist hier keine staatliche Fischereiabgabe zu besitzen.
Für den Bereich der Otra Laxfiskelag benötigst Du sie aber.

Auf der Seite der Otra Fiskelag findest Du eine Karte,mit kleinen blauen Markierungen,wo Du entlang des Flusses Karten kaufen kannst.

Hat ein wenig Zeit gedauert,aber ich denke die war es wert,ausserdem dachte ich mein norwegisch sei besser wie deines,somit habe ich Dir ein wenig die Arbeit abgenommen.

Hoffe Du hast jetzt alle Infos die Du brauchst.
Wünsche einen schönen Urlaub.

Gruss Martin

Der   STF #6


----------



## fischi82

*AW: Staatliche Fischereiabgabe für den See Byglandsfjorden?*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Also wie ich das sehe,fliesst die Otra oberhalb aber auch unterhalb deines Sees,dem Byglandsfjorden.
> Da Ihr auch in der Otra fischen wollt,solltet Ihr Euch die staatliche Fischereiabgabe sowieso kaufen.
> Somit biste eh auf der sicheren Seite,sollte der See mit zur
> Otra gehören.
> Das mit der zugehörigkeit ist meist ein kommunales Problem,selbiges habe ich hier in Rogaland auch.
> Da gehören die Seen wodurch der eigentliche Lachsfluss fliesst nicht unter staatlicher kontrolle,sondern kosten nochmal extra.
> 
> Also Du hast hier die Otra Fiskelag und die Otra Laxfiskelag
> ,so wie es aussieht,teilen diese beiden sich einen grossteil des flusses.
> Der Bereich der Otra Laxfiskelag geht von Kristiansand bis ortsgrenze Vennesla ( so wie ich es auf der Karte erkennen konnte.
> 
> Otra Fiskelag hingegen geht von Kilefjord nördlich bis Hartevatn,einem See nahe der Stadt Hovden.
> 
> Der Byglandsfjorden liegt somit im Bereich der Otra Fiskelag.
> Pris for fiskekort:
> Dag  50  Veke 125 Sesong 250 NOK. Somit ist hier keine staatliche Fischereiabgabe zu besitzen.
> Für den Bereich der Otra Laxfiskelag benötigst Du sie aber.
> 
> Auf der Seite der Otra Fiskelag findest Du eine Karte,mit kleinen blauen Markierungen,wo Du entlang des Flusses Karten kaufen kannst.
> 
> Hat ein wenig Zeit gedauert,aber ich denke die war es wert,ausserdem dachte ich mein norwegisch sei besser wie deines,somit habe ich Dir ein wenig die Arbeit abgenommen.
> 
> Hoffe Du hast jetzt alle Infos die Du brauchst.
> Wünsche einen schönen Urlaub.
> 
> Gruss Martin
> 
> Der   STF #6



Hallo,
erstmal vielen Dank für deine Mühen. Und du hast Recht, mein norwegisch ist miserabel oder besser noch: ich kanns gar nicht! Aber es gibt ja noch den Google Übersetzer...und für den Urlaub ein norwegisch Taschenwörterbuch.

Habe mir jetzt einfach die Lizenz online gekauft, was solls, so kann's wenigstens keinen Stress dort geben. Und die 31€ sind ja nun auch nicht so teuer. Aber da sieht man mal das nicht nur in Deutschland alles bezahlt werden muß...

Die Karte mit den eingezeichneten Shops wo man Angelerlaubnisscheine kaufen kann ist übrigens sehr hilfreich. Dann muß ich bei unserer Ankunft nicht ewig suchen.

Vielen Dank nochmal für all die Infos, jetzt kann der Urlaub endlich kommen :g

Gruß Fischi


----------



## Seeteufelfreund

*AW: Staatliche Fischereiabgabe für den See Byglandsfjorden?*



fischi82 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> erstmal vielen Dank für deine Mühen. Und du hast Recht, mein norwegisch ist miserabel oder besser noch: ich kanns gar nicht! Aber es gibt ja noch den Google Übersetzer...und für den Urlaub ein norwegisch Taschenwörterbuch.
> 
> Habe mir jetzt einfach die Lizenz online gekauft, was solls, so kann's wenigstens keinen Stress dort geben. Und die 31€ sind ja nun auch nicht so teuer. Aber da sieht man mal das nicht nur in Deutschland alles bezahlt werden muß...
> 
> Die Karte mit den eingezeichneten Shops wo man Angelerlaubnisscheine kaufen kann ist übrigens sehr hilfreich. Dann muß ich bei unserer Ankunft nicht ewig suchen.
> 
> Vielen Dank nochmal für all die Infos, jetzt kann der Urlaub endlich kommen :g
> 
> Gruß Fischi




Zum Dank für die Hilfe möchten wir ´nen Bericht mit vielen Bildern haben....:g


Gruss Martin


Der  STF :m


----------



## fischi82

*AW: Staatliche Fischereiabgabe für den See Byglandsfjorden?*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Zum Dank für die Hilfe möchten wir ´nen Bericht mit vielen Bildern haben....:g
> 
> 
> Gruss Martin
> 
> 
> Der  STF :m



Geht klar!


----------



## Snake77

*AW: Staatliche Fischereiabgabe für den See Byglandsfjorden?*



> Zum Dank für die Hilfe möchten wir ´nen Bericht mit vielen Bildern haben





fischi82 schrieb:


> Geht klar!



Na klar... verlasst Euch drauf:g

Man-n-n-n... echt immer wieder das Gleiche!
Überhaupt kein Feedback!#d


----------

